

Coursera is now blocking visitors from Cuba, Iran, Sudan, and Syria  - throwaway_yy2Di
http://help.coursera.org/customer/portal/articles/1425714-why-is-my-country-blocked-

======
throwaway_yy2Di
Screenshot of the warning message:

[http://www.wamda.com/2014/01/coursera-blocks-syria-and-
iran-...](http://www.wamda.com/2014/01/coursera-blocks-syria-and-iran-moocs-
online-courses)

